# Pre blastocyst Embryos



## bobbi

Hi Peter

This site is great.

I have just had my 7th IVF cycle fail. I have always had about 20 eggs retrieved on average and the last attempt I had LIT, Remicade, Aspirin, Clexane, Prednisolone, Gestone and had 19 eggs, 18 of which were mature, 15 fertilised, 11 sent to Valencia for Aneuploidy Screening, 4 came back normal and 3 were put back at pre blastocyst where they had compacted. They looked fine but I was concerned that at day 5 they were not quite blastocyst stage, the embryologist didn't seem worried as she said it depends what time the ICSI was carried out on them. However, I was quite hopeful but it failed miserably again. Despite covering all the immune issues and having the screening it still failed. We are about to embark on a short protocol in 3 weeks but are concerned that there is an underlying problem that hasn't been discovered. I am going into it so quickly after the last failure to make use of the Remicade and LIT while it is still in my blood.

Please help if you have any advice Peter.

Bobbi x


----------



## peter

bobbi said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> This site is great.
> 
> I have just had my 7th IVF cycle fail. I have always had about 20 eggs retrieved on average and the last attempt I had LIT, Remicade, Aspirin, Clexane, Prednisolone, Gestone and had 19 eggs, 18 of which were mature, 15 fertilised, 11 sent to Valencia for Aneuploidy Screening, 4 came back normal and 3 were put back at pre blastocyst where they had compacted. They looked fine but I was concerned that at day 5 they were not quite blastocyst stage, the embryologist didn't seem worried as she said it depends what time the ICSI was carried out on them.
> 
> This is true, I would have been tempted to keep them in the lab for another day to see how they developed. The aneuploidy screening may have slowed then down slightly as well.
> 
> However, I was quite hopeful but it failed miserably again. Despite covering all the immune issues and having the screening it still failed. We are about to embark on a short protocol in 3 weeks but are concerned that there is an underlying problem that hasn't been discovered. I am going into it so quickly after the last failure to make use of the Remicade and LIT while it is still in my blood.
> 
> All of the drugs will be gone now. You have certainly had a 'state of the art' treatment and I would suggest trying the same again. Bearing in mind that the success rates at even the best clinics are only 30% you should get success with 2-3 attempts using this protocol (although nothing is ever guaranteed in this business!).
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Please help if you have any advice Peter.
> 
> Bobbi x


----------

